# can someone tell me what 1cc stands for



## PreciousMexpert (May 17, 2009)

http://www.goldrecovery.us/goldrecovery/documents/gold_platinum_test.pdf


Gold, Palladium, and Platinum Test

1cc Nitric Acid and 3cc Hydrochloric Acid

can someone tell me what 1cc stands for 
Thanks


----------



## semi-lucid (May 17, 2009)

I'm guessing it stands for one cubic centimeter


----------



## leavemealone (May 17, 2009)

Yes it is cubic centimeter,a measure of volume,but your test volume does not have to be that exact volume,just as long as its 1 part nitric and 3 parts muratic.
Johnny


----------



## 4metals (May 17, 2009)

1 cubic centimeter is also equal to 1 milliliter at 25 degrees C.


----------



## firewalker (May 17, 2009)

I agree, 1ml.


----------

